# Online εργαλείο διαχείρισης αποδείξεων



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2010)

Το δίνει δωρεάν η Singular εδώ:
http://www.taxfriend.gr/


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2010)

:) Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης αποδείξεων από το Excel (κι αν χρειαστείτε έτοιμη τη συνάρτηση για τον έλεγχο εγκυρότητας των ΑΦΜ, σας τη δίνω εγώ). 

Σοβαρά τώρα, βλέπω να φυτρώνουν διάφορες εφαρμογές για τη λεγόμενη «διαχείριση αποδείξεων», κι αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό ήταν που μας έλειπε, όταν δεν έχει ακόμη οριστικοποιηθεί η σχετική νομοθεσία (και οι διαβόητες ΠΟΛ). Σκανάρετέ τις για να τις γλυτώσετε από τη φθορά τού χρόνου, και η καταγραφή είναι εύκολο να γίνει αργότερα.


----------



## zoi (Jan 28, 2010)

Οι εταιρείες τι κερδίζουν από μένα που θα γραφτώ για να διαχειρίζομαι τις αποδείξεις μου ή ό,τι άλλο; Τελικά είναι δωρεάν ή όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λίστα για την εφορία θα μου πει «οκ, καλά τα έκανες όλο το χρόνο, σκάσε μου τώρα 100 ευρώ»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Zoi. Εύλογη η ερώτησή σου, αλλά αν το κάνουν αυτό, ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι θα έχουν παγκόσμια πρωτιά. Όταν δηλώνουν ότι είναι δωρεάν, πιστεύω ότι θα το κρατήσουν μέχρι τέλους. Πιθανόν να επιχειρήσουν να το πουλήσουν τη δεύτερη χρονιά, αφού θα το έχεις συνηθίσει και δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις χωρίς αυτό. Δεν είναι έγκλημα, πάντως, κάπως πρέπει να πληρώνονται και οι υπάλληλοι των εταιρειών, αλλιώς θα μείνουν άνεργοι.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jan 29, 2010)

Τελικά για όλα υπάρχει λύση. Τούτο εδώ δεν το είχα ακούσει, αλλά έπρεπε να φανταστώ ότι κάτι θα βγάζανε και για τη διαχείριση των αποδείξεων (και μάλιστα πριν καν οριστικοποιηθεί από την κυβέρνηση το μέτρο, που λέει και ο Ζάζουλας!).
Τελευταία με έχει πιάσει και δοκιμάζω τέτοια εργαλεία με το κιλό, οπότε θα δοκιμάσω και τούτο εδώ. Τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών θα είναι διαθέσιμα, λίαν συντόμως.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2010)

Για όσους δεν θέλουν να κάνουν την καταχώριση online, η Noetron, εταιρεία του ομίλου Newsphone, έχει δημιουργήσει μία εφαρμογή, την οποία μπορεί κάποιος να «κατε­βάσει» από την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση http://www.noetron.gr/index.php?q=node/90

Αντίστοιχη είναι και η πρόταση της εταιρείας Converge του ομίλου PRC που δημιούργησε το eReceipts.gr (www.ere­ceipts.gr). Στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση μπορεί ο ενδιαφερόμενος να «κατεβάσει» την ειδική εφαρμογή και να αρχίσει να καταχωρεί μέσω του PC του τα στοιχεία των αποδείξεων που συγκεντρώνει.


----------

